# I'm an apartment dweller, when can I take my puppy outside for potty training?



## buiscuitsm0m (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I'm in need of help with a potty training question! I have an 11 week-old cocker spaniel puppy, and she got her second round of vaccinations today. 

We live in the center of a large city, on the 4th floor of an apartment building, and we have no private garden, courtyard or yard. Outside our apartment building is just the street and a concrete sidewalk -- no trees or grass. Around the block, there is a small, 2 foot by 2 foot patch of ground/some grass/a small tree, and I assumed that we would be using that area for potty training. Other people in our apartment building and in neighboring building have dogs, and I see those dogs out on their leashes around our building.

We just got our little puppy a week ago, and because she was not fully vaccinated and we didn't want her to get sick, we have been using puppy pads in our apartment with varying degrees of success. We didn't want to use puppy pads at all but didn't feel we had a choice. 

Our breeder told us that after her second round of shots, she should be ok to go outside. I assume the breeder meant once the vaccinations kick in, but I'm not sure how long that would be. Another week? Two weeks? And more importantly, is that right?

Secondly, contrary to what the breeder said, at the vet this morning, the vet told me that I should not take the puppy outside anywhere for six more weeks, until our puppy has two more shots (one three weeks from now, and the other three weeks after that). I can't imagine waiting that long to start potty training outside! Though I also don't want our puppy to get sick either.

I'm also worried about socialization. I've been carrying my puppy outside around the block each day since we got her, but I worry about waiting that long to let her walk anywhere outside. Again, we have no private, non-dog-trafficked area outside our apartment.

I am obviously very concerned about her health and don't want her to get parvo, but I also want to start potty training and be consistent. The messes in our apartment, which I expected, are driving me crazy more than I thought they would.

Any help would be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Personally I would go by what your vet said in regard to how long to wait before taking her outside. They're more likely to know the risk level for parvo in your area.

Keep in mind that parvo in a young puppy usually means a lot more than getting sick, and even if they do survive it the vet bills would be very high.


----------



## buiscuitsm0m (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks. That's what I'm leaning towards as well. The vet, however, said that the last parvo vaccine was given today, and that the next two vaccines would be for Leptospirosis. Not sure if things are done differently in Italy? I'm just wondering if the risk for Leptospirosis is as high if I just take her just outside our building. I suppose better safe than sorry? (I just feel like I am going crazy, and it's only been one week!)


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

As you are in a different country I would go by what the Vet says but ask them how common is it for them to get Lepto. We do not even vaccinate for Lepto where I live. Most places it is Parvo that we have to worry about and after they have had their last shot at around 14-16 weeks it is safe to take them out around other dogs, just avoid where there have been a lot of strange dogs for a few days.


----------

